# I broke down and got him a haircut.



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

This was really difficult, I was in tears...
but I took Nathan to get his surfer dude hair cut off. He couldn't see thru it and would get so hot. I don't think the curls will come back. 
But it's still cute...


----------



## middie (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't worry the curls will come back Suzi. He's still adorable and you can see his beautiful eyes now.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 17, 2008)

We can now see his BEAUTIFUL eyes!!!! I know how you feel, I cant bring myself to cut my boys hair either as you can tell from the pics I have postedYou probably dont want to hear this but he looks older!!!
What a cutie patootie


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2008)

He is just precious as he is curls, or big boy hair cut..
kadesma


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

I know he looks WAY older! 
Maybe I'm imagining it but he's acting older all of a sudden too.


----------



## sattie (Jul 17, 2008)

Awe... he looks like a young man!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 17, 2008)

Now he looks like a dude's dude!
Good for you. Good for him!
What a dimplepuss!​


----------



## letscook (Jul 17, 2008)

What a Heart Breaker, those eyes and those dimples.


----------



## Aera (Jul 17, 2008)

He's so cute! Don't worry, those beautiful curls will be back!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 17, 2008)

Too cute! Looks like he's posing to be a tough guy.


----------



## Constance (Jul 17, 2008)

He's a beautiful child!

Wait until he gets older, and you'll be begging him to get a haircut.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

Suzie, your little guy is soooo handsome. Those eyes are just beautiful! And if he's anything like my kids, his hair will have grown back into his eyes within a month! Did you save his curls in a baggie? I have a huge collection of baggies full of hair.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

Constance said:


> He's a beautiful child!
> 
> Wait until he gets older, and you'll be begging him to get a haircut.


Is this your son or grandson, Constance? He's a great looking young man, too. I have 3 sons with hair like his. I don't worry about haircuts anymore - just require them to keep it clean. (You have to pick you battles.)


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
He had it cut 2x before but this was the most drastic.. I did save the 1st curls.  
Bleach blonde those were! 
Constance the hair looks good on him!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 17, 2008)

He has gone from cute to handsome....way to go MOM!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

Speaking of curls and haircuts, all of my kids were born with very straight hair like their dad. A couple of my sons decided at different times in their teen years to shave their heads. I mean "shave with a razor" shave. When their hair grew back in, it was curly. Really really curly. And it's stayed that way. Has that happened to anyone else?


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 17, 2008)

He is just too cute !!!  Bet he likes it better, so much cooler !!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 17, 2008)

What a beautiful little boy!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 17, 2008)

my 42 yr. old son has long hair , he wears it in a pony tail.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

My 58 year old husband would love to have long hair - he'd love to have _any_ hair!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 17, 2008)

My wife and I are in the hair business.  If a lot of guys wore long hair we'd be out of business.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 17, 2008)

he is adorable. i think curls are there to stay. lucky him. 

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope so, my eldest son's never did.  
It got all funky and thick so we shave his head.... now he wants a mohawk.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 17, 2008)

Suzie what a beautiful, preshious young man - Either way. He is adorable. From memory, so is lego girl. Your kids are gorgeous.

AC


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh oh oh oh oh = how cute!!!!!!  It had to be done - he is handsome!  Those dimples are killin' me!  

You certainly don't want to do what Celine has done to their son!


----------



## Constance (Jul 17, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Is this your son or grandson, Constance? He's a great looking young man, too. I have 3 sons with hair like his. I don't worry about haircuts anymore - just require them to keep it clean. (You have to pick you battles.)



Both, I guess. He's our grandson, but we got him when he was three. I'm like you about the long hair. In fact, my husband makes a pony tail out of what's left of his hair. 
I was just trying to make a funny.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

Constance said:


> Both, I guess. He's our grandson, but we got him when he was three. I'm like you about the long hair. In fact, my husband makes a pony tail out of what's left of his hair.
> I was just trying to make a funny.


It _was_ funny, Constance, especially for someone my age. Remember in the 60s and early 70s what a _huge_ deal long hair on men was? I remember my brother getting suspended from school for hair that was too long! Seems crazy now, right? In any event, your son/grandson is very good-looking and has beautiful hair!


----------



## Constance (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you. He is a handsome young man.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

He's adorable, suzi!! Yeah, my boys were in the tail phase. My youngest, that was his "thing" and grew to past his shoulder blades. I remember one day, my bil cut it off when my boy said, ok. I was MAD!! LOL ,don't worry, it will grow back.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm lookin at him right now and 2 of his little curls have popped back up.... 
one on either side of his head and it looks like horns!!!

Perfect.


----------



## Mama (Jul 17, 2008)

He look so handsome!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 17, 2008)

His haircut looks so nice on him!

Barbara


----------



## Dove (Jul 17, 2008)

Constance said:


> He's a beautiful child!
> 
> Wait until he gets older, and you'll be begging him to get a haircut.



I gave up on that ..when Kevin was home his "Military"  Dad insisted on short hair. He is on his own and a drummer so his hair is in a pony tail. somehow ...it isn't important anymore.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 18, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ...You certainly don't want to do what Celine has done to their son!


I hadn't seen her son until I read this.  If you think that was something, you should have seen a little boy in the kindergarten class next to Nancy's.  This boy had the most gorgeous flowing curls that went all the way down his back.  His parents got mad when people thought he was a girl, but it really was a natural assumption (this was 1984).

Barbara


----------



## elaine l (Jul 18, 2008)

Your son is adorable!


----------



## sarah (Jul 18, 2008)

well i have two kids,a 3 yr old girl and a one yr old boy.and although i have dead streight hair,they both have very curly hair.and based on my experience i would tell u that naturally curly hair will stay curly always.because i've got them hair cuts many times,and thier hair always grow back curly.my boy had very lovley soft brown curls,but his head was always hot and sweaty,so i cut his hair(cut it myself,in the restroom,lol),and now after 3 months,the curls r back.so dont worry.and bytheway,ur son is very cute.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 18, 2008)

My niece's male friend ( not really a boyfriend) has curly long hair.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 18, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> My niece's male friend ( not really a boyfriend) has curly long hair. I didn't take the photo, it was sent to me.


I think it is different when they are old enough to make an informed decision (unlike the kindergartener I knew).  I typically like short hair, but there are a couple celebrities who have very long hair, and it certainly doesn't take away from their good looks! 

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> This was really difficult, I was in tears...
> but I took Nathan to get his surfer dude hair cut off. He couldn't see thru it and would get so hot. I don't think the curls will come back.
> But it's still cute...



he's darling with his new haircut, Suzie!!!!!........believe it or not my daughter, who always had long thick hair but not curly, developed curly hair, the pretty kind in her teens..... not frizzy.......who would have thought............who knows what will happen when he hits his teens


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 18, 2008)

letscook said:


> What a Heart Breaker, those eyes and those dimples.


  I thought the same thing his face and those dimples are what got me the extra hair is just a bonus but it will grow back for the winter. Summer time is a good time to cut your hair.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Too cute! Looks like he's posing to be a tough guy.


 
no, he's just trying to get something out of his nose. the lego thing has been done, so who knows...

squzie, he's adorable. umm, but tell him i said he was a good looking little man.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 19, 2008)

SQ, you do have cute kids with or without legos up their noses.........enjoy them, hug them, hope you saved the curls or future ones........you'll be glad that you did......remember when my daughter insisted on cutting her hair....still have the pony tail......just not long enough to donate to locks of love for cancer.......I cried 'cause I like long hair on girls but she was adamant  (remember this is the DEBATER from HELLO)  One nice thing about hair when kids are young.......it always grow back quickly.....  Legos or not...your son's new style is very becoming and I love it.......now when they are teens you are going to have to choose your battles.......you will probably want to ram legos up their noses to keep them from piercing them 15 times


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 20, 2008)

NO PLEASE NOT PIERCINGS!!!!!!
 
Apparantly Sampson's youth is not in his hair. 
He's back to acting 4, and has finally stopped feeling the top of his head all day, looking for his missing mop.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

hahaha---how cute!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

none of my kids got piercings though my daughter did want one through her belly button.........luckily she was playing lacrosse at the time (a little net on the end of a stick that they played very agressively with) and I asked her how she'd like it if that got ripped out while playing.......that changed her mind a bit.......subject not brought up again as she knew that could be a possibility and she played for another 4 years...few times that she didn't debate me on it..............


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 21, 2008)

So far, none of my kids have piercings except for ears. But one son has a monkey tattoo and the other one has a large Chinese character tattoo. None of us are sure what the character says or represents. He said he thinks the guy told him when he got it, but my son was a little inebriated to work up the courage to get one. Now it's kind of a family pasttime - speculating what the heck is written on my son's back!


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, I just saw this, Fisher's Mom, and laughed my head off!!!!!!!  I think my son was "under the influence" when he got his, too..........it's "supposed"  to be a  dragon  going around in a circle........but  I think that the tattoo "artist" (term used very, very loosely here) was inebriated as well or he had no peripheral vision.........the dragon didn't quite catch it's tail but it did catch a  mole further down on my son's arm.... a lot further..it looks horrible and he knows it.........I think  one day when he saves some extra money he'll try and have it removed..........maybe .....


----------



## luvs (Jul 24, 2008)

i love that surfer look, 'cept he's so young he can wear either cut. both looks suit that cutie. his trim is cute as cute gets!


----------



## luvs (Jul 24, 2008)

heeeeyyyyyy, i'm pierced, though i was 27 when i got my nose pierced. outgrew my lebret & tounge peircing at 20, whew!


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

SQ----did you say that your son had a large inheritance????   I have a 5 yr. old granddaughter who I'm looking out for..........."jest kidding" as that's her favorite phrase, too, tho' I don't know where she came up with that.......whistling smiley


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

luvs said:


> heeeeyyyyyy, i'm pierced, though i was 27 when t my nose pierced. outgrew my lebret & tounge peircing at 20, whew!



what's a lebret, Luvs?  Inquiring Alzheimer's minds want to know...........


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 26, 2008)

No inheritance yet expat... working on that!!! 
He's too darn cute I can't give him away yet!!
Ok I'm lying he's at his gramma's this weekend, but thats only 2 1/2 days!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 26, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> what's a lebret, Luvs?  Inquiring Alzheimer's minds want to know...........


It's a piercing underneath the middle of your bottom lip, between the lip and the chin - where guys sometimes have a "soul patch".


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> No inheritance yet expat... working on that!!!
> He's too darn cute I can't give him away yet!!
> Ok I'm lying he's at his gramma's this weekend, but thats only 2 1/2 days!


Oooooh, just him or the whole crew?


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 27, 2008)

2 of 3..... Lego girl stayed home, they were going to a play and I didn't think she was ready yet. 
I had to work all weekend so I'm on my last few minutes of quiet right now!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 27, 2008)

If Lego girl is anything like my Fisher, she's much easier when she has you all to herself. Fish actually calls it our date when just he and I go out somewhere and he is perfectly behaved those times. But when the whole crew is here, he's a real pistol!


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

FM----this is universal........if kids have you all to themselves they are better behaved.....   I agree 100%..it's just so difficult for parents today to divide their limited free time into pizza slices............but that's the way it is.........I think that my son and d-i-l are listening to me about  not having more kids..............DON'T unless you can afford one and they can't...........they have been married 5 years so maybe they are listening..........I don't know.........


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 28, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> FM----this is universal........if kids have you all to themselves they are better behaved.....   I agree 100%..it's just so difficult for parents today to divide their limited free time into pizza slices............but that's the way it is.........I think that my son and d-i-l are listening to me about  not having more kids..............DON'T unless you can afford one and they can't...........they have been married 5 years so maybe they are listening..........I don't know.........


I really don't know how parents that both have to work do it! My whole day is devoted to my kids and still, I have to schedule one-on-one time with each of them to make sure they get some of my undivided attention. It's a tough balancing act and the stakes are really high.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

I really don't either...........I had the luxury of being able to stay home with my two........now with the state of the US economy it's going to get even worse than before.......I don't want to scare people as things will improve and they will....they always do.......but there is going to have to be some belt tightening probably for a few years.........in the long run it will be good........we inventive people will come up with cars (like we should have 20 years ago during the first energy crisis) that can handle it..........the price of the hybrids will continue to to come down and they or something similar will be on the market and will be more affordable...........I've never been anywhere in Europe for the last 25 years where people were driving big cars....there's a reason.......


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, I have to go back to work... more anyway. Not full time but 30 or so hours. 
I hate to do it but it's more important we eat right now.... still won't have daycare DH works nights and I will work 2-3 evenings when he's awake. 
Wow that sounds like a ton!!!


----------

